# CPC looking for full time job in Dubai, Abu Dhabi and and surrounding cities



## khajapeer (Jan 2, 2018)

CPC looking for full time coding position in Dubai, Abu Dhabi and and surrounding cities.

KEY QUALIFICATIONS
• Certified Professional Coder (CPC®)
• ICD-10 Proficient
• Motivated self starter with three + years of experience as coding and medical administrative professional with proven ability to work with complex situations and provide a high level of attention to detail
• Demonstrated application expertise of ICD-9, ICD-10, CPT, and HCPCS coding systems and guidelines
• Knowledge of medical terminology, anatomy & physiology
• Maintains strictest confidentiality; adheres to all HIPAA guidelines and regulations
• Proficient in Microsoft Applications, Encoder Pro, internet
• Strong communication, customer service, and interpersonal skills
• Rapid, accurate entry of data
• Ability to multi-task in a fast paced environment in an organized manner with attention to detail and a high level of accuracy
• High standard of ethics, integrity, and professionalism
• Abides by the Standards of Ethical Coding as set forth by the American Academy of Professional Coders

EDUCATION & PROFESSIONAL AFFILIATIONS

M.Sc. Bio Chemistry
Completed Certified Professional Coder (CPC) Licence 01308976 | 2014​​

• ICD-10-CM Code Set and Coding Guidelines
• CPT
• HCPCS Level II
• Evaluation and Management (E&M) CPT Coding
• Practical Application of coding operative reports and E&M Services
• Surgery Coding and Guidelines
• Pathology, Radiology, & Laboratory Coding

Certified Professional Coder (CPC®) – American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC)

ICD-10 Certification – American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC)


----------



## devakarantc (May 22, 2019)

Dear sir I'm Devakaran.CPC Certified medical coder. I have 4.2 years experience in E&M OUTPATIENT and INPATIENT  medical coding. I'm very well in Cpt ,icd 10 cm, Hicpics coding. I came on vist visa my exit date is may 20 th.please find above attached file.  Thank you Devakaran. CPC Certified medical coder 0543800929.


----------

